# Speicherprobleme



## Private Joker (9. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute! Ich hab seit kurzem ein Problem!
Immer wenn ich irgendetwas spiele kommt nach der Zeit

 "Die Anweisung in 0x02372987 verweist auf Speicher in 0x2daea74b. Der Vorgang "read" konnte nicht auf dem Speicher durchgeführt werden"
Drücken sie OK um das Programm zu beenden oder
Brücken sie Abbrechen um das Programm zu debuggen!

So aber was heißt das? Ist mein Ram defekt! Ich glaube eher nicht weil ich schon die GraKa und den Speicher gewechselt habe, aber es stürtzt immer noch ab! Was kann ich da machen?

thx
Private Joker


----------



## Radhad (9. Juli 2004)

Ist es immer bei dem gleichen Spiel oder bei allen Spielen?


----------



## Private Joker (9. Juli 2004)

Es ist bei allem! Egal ob Programm oder Spiel es stürtz nach einiger Zeit ab!


----------



## JoKne (9. Juli 2004)

lass mal memtest drüber laufen, evtl. ist der(ein) Riegel am .


----------



## Radhad (9. Juli 2004)

> Ist mein Ram defekt! Ich glaube eher nicht weil ich schon die GraKa und den Speicher gewechselt habe, aber es stürtzt immer noch ab! Was kann ich da machen?



Den RAM hat er ja schon gewechselt... aber Memtest würd ich dir auch mal empfehlen. Entweder liegt es am RAM, oder an der Adressierung, das dort ein Fehler passiert, das wäre dann allerdings das Mainboard... evtl. hilft es ja schon, das Betriebssystem neu zu installieren? Denn das Betriebssytstem könnte auch nen Fehler dabei machen. Da bei mir bisher nur mal einmalig solch ein Fehler auftrat kann ich leider auch nur vermuten.


----------



## Private Joker (9. Juli 2004)

Ja das habe ich schon gemacht, also das OS neu installiert! Aber das Problem bleibt weiterhin bestehen! Aber das Mainboard kann doch nicht kaputt sein oder! Ich habe es vor 2 1/2 Monaten gekauft! (Lieder hab ich die Rechnung beim aufräumen zerissen :-I ) Aber ich werde memtest mal durchlafen lassen!


----------



## Private Joker (12. Juli 2004)

Wie lange braucht MemTest bei 512 DDR-Ram? Er ist grad mal bei 5% und ich habe ihn schon über 10 Std. laufen lassen! (Also ich schreib jetzt von meinem Zweitrechner)! Meldet MemTest sofort wenn etwas defekt ist oder gibt es sowas wie eine Logdatei? Oder könnte vielleicht der Steckplatz defekt sein?

thx
Private Joker


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

Memtest brauch ziemlich lange soweit ich weiß.

Der Steckplatz an sich ist nicht möglich, dann würde entweder
a) der Speicherriegel überhaupt nich angesprochen werden (am wahrscheinlichsten) oder
b) er ununterbrochen Speicherfehler produzieren.

Vielleicht hilft auch die Speicherriegel jeweils in die andere Speicherbank zu setzen.


----------



## Private Joker (12. Juli 2004)

OK! Daran liegt es nicht! Aber kann es am Speicher der GraKa liegen? Kann sie zu heiß werden! Also die GraKa und der Ram! Können die zu heiß werden?
Bis jetzt hat MemTest noch keine Fehler gemeldet! Also ist der Arbeitsspeicher also nicht defekt? Wäre es jetzt besser 2 neue Module zu kaufen, für den Dualchannelbetrieb? Oder ist der RAM vielleicht zu alt? Ist nen 512 Infinion 400 MHz CL 3!


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

also, Infinion PC400 CL3 ^^ zu alt ist der nicht. CL3 bedeutet übrigens, wie viele Takte er brauch um die nächste Speicherzelle anzusprechen. Da gibt es noch andere relevante Werte, die die Geschwindigkeit des Speichers beeinflussen.

Hast du deine Grafikkarte und den Speicher mal bei einem Freund eingebaut und getestet, ob da Fehler auftreten?

Denn sonst können es nur das Motherboard (Fehler in der Übertragung) oder der Prozessor (Fehlerhafte Steuerung), oder aber das Betriebssystem (welches du ja schon neu installiert hast) sein. Ich denke mal Virenscanner etc. ist alles up to date und hast du auch schonmal intensiv durchlaufen lassen...


----------



## Private Joker (12. Juli 2004)

Virenscanner nicht! Brauch ich nicht! Beim Freund muss ich das mal ausprobieren! weil mit meiner alten GraKa die ich getauscht habe, treten genau die selben Fehler auf! Also bedeutet dass nun mein Main im A***** ist?
Das wäre doch shit wenn ich mir nen neues Main kaufen müsste! Also du meinst es liegt am Main?

Mit welchen Progies kann man testen ob der CPU oder das main im  sind?
Gibt es dafür überhaupt Programme?


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

Ja, zum einen gibt es Benchmarks für solche Komponenten. Zum anderen kann man mit SiSoft Sandra auch so einiges testen.

Ich würde alles ausprobieren und mal woanders einabauen an deiner Stelle.

Mehr Ideen hab ich leider auch nicht, was das Problem noch sein könnte.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Private Joker (12. Juli 2004)

OK! Danke @ all! Ich werde mal meine GraKa testen! (3Dmark) Den CPU kann ich doch auh mit 3Dmark testen lassen oder? Und das Main teste ich über SiSoft oder?


----------



## Private Joker (13. Juli 2004)

So ich hab jetzt alles mal mit PCmark04 getestet! Ich werde mal die Werte posten und ihr könnt mir ja helfen ob die Werte "DEFEKT" sind!

Mein System:
CPU: AMD Athlon 2400+
Mainboard: Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe Rev. 2.**
HDD: 60 GB Seagate
RAM: 512 DDR-Ram Infinion 400 MHz CL 3
Grafikkarte: GeForce FX 5600 256 Ram

Nun hier die Werte von PCmark04:
PC-Marks=3327
CPU=3182
Memory=2058
Graphic-score=2030
HDD-Score=2328

Könnt ihr mir daran sagen was defekt ist? Wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht sagt es nur!


----------



## Radhad (14. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich die mit meinen Werten vergleiche (P3 3GHz, 2x 512 MB Ram CL 3, ...) ist dein PC eigentlich genau im richtigen Bereich... also dürftest du ein Softwareproblem haben, vielleicht einen komischen Virus/Wurm?! Scan mal mit Stinger, ich hoffe er findet was!


----------



## squeaker (14. Juli 2004)

lass mal prime95 über Nacht laufen - damit kannst du testen ob dein System einigermaßen Stabil läuft.

siehe:
http://www.tweakpc.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/prime95.htm


----------



## Private Joker (14. Juli 2004)

OK! Aber ich glaube ich hab kein Virus oder Wurm denn ich sitzte hinter einem Router und ich hab keine unvertrauenswürdigen dateien runtergeladen!
Also ich lass dann mal mein PC über Nacht  mal mit Prime überprüfen!


----------



## squeaker (14. Juli 2004)

Was auch passieren kann: ein Speicherriegel arbeitet nicht mit dem anderen zusammen. Wenn ein Speichertest einen fehler liefert - einen riegel ausbauen, testen, riegel tauschen, wieder testen. Wenn beide einzeltests fehlerfrei waren, zusammen aber Fehler liefern, dann können die Ram-Riegel nicht miteinander. Wenn beide einzeltests Fehler liefern sind entweder beide im Eimer oder das Board.


----------



## Private Joker (14. Juli 2004)

Ja aber ich hab nur einen Riegel! Aber wie kann ich testen ob das Mainboard im  ist?


----------



## Private Joker (15. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube ich weiß was defekt sein könnte!
Als ich meine HDD defragmentierte kam nach dem Komprimieren ein Bluescreen und spuckte eine Meldung raus die irgendetwas mit dem Kernel zu tun hatte! 
Also kann das nur heißen mein Mainboard ist kaputt oder?
Oder gehört der Kernel zu CPU?


----------



## Private Joker (21. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab jetzt ne neue HDD und nen neuen Speicher besorgt, aber es kommt noch immer diese Fehlermeldung! Was kann das sein?
Ist doch der Steckplatz kaputt oder der CPU defekt?


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Sorry, ich hatte deinen post mit dem Kernel nicht gesehen. Der Kernel ist bestandteil eines jeden Betriebssystems, sowas wie die kleinste Einheit. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast solltest du mal die CPU austauschen mit der CPU eines Freundes etc., aber dann wirst du wohl auch das Betriebssystem neu installieren müssen (bei WinXP kommt das wohl häufiger vor).


----------

